# Is NIOS 12th recognized in Australian Universities !



## terry513 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hello, 

After my 10th, I have done Diploma's & Certs only. Today their has been almost 15 yrs gap in my education. 
I am planning for an UnderGrad edu from Aus. Eligibility is 12th pass. If I clear 12th from NIOS, will that be recognized or not ? If not what can be the other options ??? Is CBSE Open school recognized ? 

I am planning for Bach in IT. In NIOS 12th, I plan to take subjects - English, Maths, Computer Science, Data Entry Operations, Business Studies (Commerce). 6th Sub not decided. 

Sorry couldn't add links abt NIOS :


Kindly help me clear my queries. Any guidance nad suggestions are highly appreciated.

Thanks alot.


----------

